# Model Tech Studios



## Dirtytom

The only way this company stays in bussiness is idiots like me buy them,,,worst kits in the world and owner Bester is a rude, crude and not helpful.

DT


----------



## mustangcobra94

i'm guessing you had a bad experience with them? i checked their website their stuff looks pretty good. i don't own any so i can't say.


----------



## Dirtytom

Kits are mumble jumble and no instructions...parts need to be drilled and parts are so small they break apart as you drill. Lots of metal castings that you have to glue to plastic....worst, if you ask for help they say if your a modeler, you can do it? Also, "don't ask such dumb questions"

I'll spend my money elsewhere and my five kits from them go in trash.

DT


----------



## golfermd

DT, if you are going to trash them would you tell me what they are? I can make an arrangement via a PM with you.

Dan


----------



## nvrr49

Never heard a good word about them. Only customer dis-service.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dirtytom

Seems customer service would be top on a suppliers list of priorities? New to the hobby but Hobby Linc and Model Train Stuff bend over backward to help. BTS and Campbell have very difficult kits( for me), they get frustrated with all my calls but they take time to attempt to help. 

DT


----------



## RideauValley

I am just now going through my own torturous experience with Model Tech Studios. I'd say 90% of the items were okay, but the other 10%.... casting quality poor, and parts missing. 

On some items, excess metal completely obscures the detail, or there are significant gaps in the castings (not just tiny bubbles). His small boats come without the seats shown in photos; the catch net is just a single piece of mesh worth about 10 cents (he charges $3.50).

I left it up to MTS to see if he would provide the missing parts and replace the bad castings (I sent photos), or deduct something as compensation. 

The owner did neither. 

He ranted about the lack of creativity and craftsmanship in the hobby nowadays (his word), the unwillingness of modellers to accept sub-standard materials, etc. He was rude and arrogant, and basically stated that his failings were somehow mine.

Understand that I have dealt with flashing and other flaws on metal castings before, but this was a new low in both quality and in customer service. 

In the end all they wanted was for me to send everything back - at my expense - I guess to hide the flaws from public view. Frankly, with his other questionable comments I could not trust him at that point to refund my credit card. 

So what will I do? Use what was acceptable - and make sure to show fellow hobbyists the flawed items - they speak for themselves.

PS: I presume MTS is a one-man-band. So if you do have a problem, there won't be anyone else there to turn to. Buyer beware.


----------



## Dirtytom

Name of owner is James Bester and a real a--. But stupid me bought 25 plus kits from him at one time and every kit had problems. No parts list, no instruction sheet bad quality and he rants and raves it' s my fault. 

DT


----------



## Fire21

Thank y'all for the info. I'll steer clear of MTS!!


----------



## Big Ed

Is this the place? In NH?
http://modeltechstudios.com/

If this is the place give him a real nice review? :thumbsdown:
http://www.yellowpages.com/north-hampton-nh/mip/model-tech-studios-10501912

25 kits Tom?
They look pricey too!


----------



## Dirtytom

That is the place...should have know better than buy something from a state that has a idiot like Bernie Sanders for a senator.

Yep, between the Wharf District, boats, extra wharfs, mechanical shop etc..total of 25!! It has taken me so much time on the wharf kits got me discouraged form further work on railroad. Took five of the kits to Colorado and only one survived the Rio Grande??

DT


----------



## RideauValley

YP thinks they are entitled to my Facebook friends list in order to post a review. That's an unrelated topic, but yeah, you have identified the right place to avoid.


----------



## RideauValley

Have to correct something I posted before - about 90% of the order being okay. I showed the items to club members (maybe 9 guys) and most would have sent even more back. And the one thing that I thought was okay was a fish delivery truck, sold as a finished model. Except it was crudely put together, and everyone thought the proportions were "off". One of the other club members stepped in to channel the frame, and lower the box so the wheel wells made sense, etc. Layout ready it was not. The finish is still poor. As for the other kits and accessories, more flaws keep showing up.


----------



## RideauValley

That's the place. The lure is stuff you might not find anywhere else. But if the quality lacks and parts are missing, then you're not really finding what you need from them either.
:thumbsdown:


----------



## sawgunner

that is the address for Neal's N-Gauging Trains!!! He jumped **** a few years ago and has had people from around here looking for him for quite a while now. Oh and the reason they are looking for him is not to shop him but to get their stuff back!!!

I will gladly go down there and check them out for y'all if you'd like I'm 25 minutes away


----------



## Model Train Structures

Tom,
What scale did you buy?

D.A.


----------



## Dirtytom

Bought HO, a young man who works for oil company builds models of rigs, oil and gas processing plants etc. he came out to the house and said it would be easier to get blueprints and scratch build.

He also said some of the "small" parts were not 1/87?

Thanks.

DT.


----------



## kaps15

Any updates on this? Was looking at some N scale vehicles and people and such. Pictures look good. Perhaps something has changed over past 6 years?


----------



## CTValleyRR

While this does sound like a bit of a personal vendetta against the company, a quick Google search does reveal that this seems to be the standard operating procedure for this guy. That he really doesn't respond well to criticism or indications of problems. His responses to the single Better business Bureau complaint against him (filed just two months ago) follow the theme above: nothing seems to be his fault, and he's certainly very tight fisted when it comes to providing refunds, replacement parts, or anything else that would cost him money. On the other hand, he has a 97% positive feedback rate on eBay (although his responses to negative comments certainly bear out the accusations above).

Personally, if he has something you desperately need and can't seem to find anywhere else, then maybe it's worth buying from him -- just one kit or product and form your own opinion. But unless this is the case, there are so many great companies out there that it seems silly to risk it. A business owner should never, ever, disparage customers or impugn their integrity.


----------



## coblesan

While I never have purchase anything from this store, I most likely will not. Although, he does have some nice thing advertised. Based upon everyone's problems, best to steer clear.

Mike


----------



## MichaelE

97% for ebay is not a stellar rating for absolute trust. Not to me anyway.


----------



## mmaisonneuve

*ANYONE HERE EVER HAD TO DEAL WITH JAMES AT MODEL TECH STUDIO IN HAMPTON, NH. WELL LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT THINKING TWICE DOING BUSINESS WITH HIM. I PUT UP AN ORDER COUPLE WEEKS AGO, AND 2 WEEKS LATER HAVING NOT RECEIVED ANY FOLLOW UP I SEND THEM 2 EMAILS TO ASK ABOUT SHIPMENT AND TRACKING....NO RESPONSE, CREDIT CARD SURELY GOT CHARGED TO I GET IN TOUCH WITH PAYPAL TO GET A RESPONSE FROM THE SELLER. OUCH BAD IDEA. GOT A RANT EMAIL BACK FROM JAMES THE RUDE. FOR ASKING I GOT OFFICIALLY BANNED FROM THEIR STORE....SEEMS TO HAVE FORGOTTEN THAT A CUSTOMERS BRING CASH TO THE BUSINESS....AND THAT I CAN OPEN ANOTHER ACCOUND AND GET MY STUFF SHIPPED TO ANOTHER ADDRESS.....I GUESS THE GUY IS HAVING A BAD DAY !*


----------



## nexttraintoalto6

I just had an experience with Model Tech Studios and his ebay discription says Minimetals '57 chevy garbage truck/man with can, it sounds like you get the truck and manwith can figure it cost me $16.00 including postage but the quallity was ruff on the figure, no truck no minimetals what so ever, so I started a return he threw a fit called me a fool and slamed me for not reading english I told him forget it dude its not worth the headache jeeze laweese! And on top of it all he said it was writen in the discription "truck not included" not on the main post page, I never seen anything stating that. Horrible buisness practices stay clear of this shister.


----------



## OilValleyRy

Not accredited by the BBB. Customer reviews rank it at 1 out of 5 stars. 
And judging by posts here going back to 2014, no desire let alone effort exists to improve customer satisfaction.

I’d rather drink drain-o.


----------



## JeffHurl

I have quite a bit of stuff from them, and have had no issues yet. I bought several barges for my river, a few tugboats, and some other small detail pieces. I was going to buy one of their waterfront kits soon... maybe I shouldn't press my luck?


----------



## JeffHurl

I found out yesterday (Father's Day) that my kids got me one of the Model Tech Studio's "waterfront" N scale kits. They sell 2 different ones, so not sure which one yet. They told me about it, but said it is supposed to be delivered today. Perhaps it will be, perhaps it's their stall strategy? We will see. I have no clue when they ordered it.

I'll post a review once I get it in my hands. I have high hopes, so I'm preparing myself for disappointment... but I'll keep an open mind.


----------



## Gramps

JeffHurl said:


> I found out yesterday (Father's Day) that my kids got me one of the Model Tech Studio's "waterfront" N scale kits. They sell 2 different ones, so not sure which one yet. They told me about it, but said it is supposed to be delivered today. Perhaps it will be, perhaps it's their stall strategy? We will see. I have no clue when they ordered it.
> 
> I'll post a review once I get it in my hands. I have high hopes, so I'm preparing myself for disappointment... but I'll keep an open mind.


Based on the comments going back 8 years I would say you have been very lucky. Maybe you should buy a Power Ball ticket.


----------



## JeffHurl

I thought about that, Gramps! I heard on the radio this morning that the power ball was up over $300 million.

No clue if my Father's day present was actually delivered to my daughter's house yesterday or not. Supposedly it was to be delivered yesterday, but I have not talked to Taylor since Sunday evening, when they told me about the delivery date.

I'm looking forward to checking out the kit. As I said, I have high hopes, but we will see.


----------



## prrfan

JeffHurl said:


> I have quite a bit of stuff from them, and have had no issues yet. I bought several barges for my river, a few tugboats, and some other small detail pieces. I was going to buy one of their waterfront kits soon... maybe I shouldn't press my luck?


Probably like everything else: It’s all ok until it isn’t.


----------



## JeffHurl

First impressions are good.


----------



## JeffHurl

OK, so a mid-build update:

I'm still very happy with this kit. I'm probably 75% done with the build, and have all the main components together. The instructions are OK, but certainly could be a little more concise. You have to make some assumptions when starting, which caused me a little angst, but it all worked out well so far. The wood pieces are very sturdy and the laser cuts are precise, and as is the case with most laser cut kits, the cuts need to be cleaned up a bit when preparing the parts for assembly. My only real suggestion for improvement would be to use the peel-off self-stick pieces for window and door trim. As it came, the trim pieces are cut from a white colored laminated board and all the little pieces that will need glued into place. That's not a huge deal breaker, but it does take extra time and effort to glue those little pieces in place rather than just peel and press into place.

The kit comes with its own pier to sit on. However, I think I'm going to create a larger pier along the riverfront. I may even buy another one of their waterfront kits to complete the scene.

Edit to add: I have the N scale kit. I also think I may have received some HO size pieces of wood. In the kit, I found 3 pieces of 1/8"x1/8" wood that are about a foot long each. These pieces are supposed to be parts of the pier support, but I would have been happier with 1/16", as 1/16" is a 10"x10" beam at scale. As it is, teh 1/8" pieces of wood would look like 20" beams.


----------



## JeffHurl

Ok, I'm about half way through this. I've painted it barn red with a light slate gray accents. All the window and door trims, including awnings, are still in the forms, but I have painted them. I need to let it all dry before I go much further. I still have a lot of detailing to do.

It's a nice kit. Time consuming which is actually nice since I can only carve out an hour here and there at a time.

I painted the window frames on the back side to get a feel how it will look once all the rest of the trim pieces go on.









Here is a view of the front side.









I'll post updates as I make more progress.


----------



## Magic

That's going to look great.  

Magic


----------



## Gramps

It's really shaping up nicely.


----------



## JeffHurl

Thanks! These pictures were taken before I applied a second coat of barn red. I think I'm going to try my hand at using powders to weather this thing. Anyone have tips of what powders to use? I'll be looking to create a sturdy, but heavily worn structure, with a lot of patina from being so close to water for so lang.

In the past, I just dry-brushed some dark colored acrylic paint.. You know... paint a paper sack until the dry-brush is perfect for, well... dry-brushing, LOL!

My plan is to build and paint perfectly, than "distress" it.


----------



## JeffHurl

First round of paint is complete. Then, I applied a lot of the fine details like the tall smokestack with guide wires, electrical boxes & conduit, roof vents, and the hoist jutting out from the front..

I still need to paint some more, then a lot of weathering.

This is a really cool kit, but it is NOT for a beginner. Had I not already built dozens of other kits, I never would have succeeded with this one. It was almost like kit bashing because the instructions are a bit vague in key spots. Lots of pictures, but they aren't as helpful as you would expect. 

The only real gripes I have are:

1) They make this in HO and N scales. The instructions are all in HO scale, and sometimes they tell you how long to cut a piece of trim wood. But they only tell you about the scale differences in one obscure place in the instructions. Also regarding scale... They gave me 3 nice pieces of 1/8" wood to use and also included some cast metal bits and pieces. Some of the cast pieces were obviously HO scale, and all the 1/8" wood is HO scale... They would be like 20"x20" beams... N scale would be 1/16" wood pieces that would resemble 10"x10" beams. Issues like this are a fairly common complaint from others who have purchased these kits.

2) A couple weeks ago, I sent Model Tech Studios an email, asking them if I ordered another one of their waterfront kits, could I also buy some more of the supplies to build the pier because I wanted to make the pier about 2-3 times the size that came in the kit I have. Never heard a word. Poor customer service is another common complaint.

In any event, I'm very happy with the way this is turning out. I'm wanting to buy another one of their kits, but I keep hearing this voice saying to me: "May the odds be forever in your favor." And then I think I shouldn't tempt fate, lol.

More pics when I'm done weathering.


----------



## Gramps

Great work!


----------

